
Explainer: L1 vs. L2 vs. L3 Cache - Anon84
https://www.techspot.com/article/2066-cpu-l1-l2-l3-cache/
======
alblue
If you’re interested in this, you might be interested in a presentation I gave
earlier in the year on micro architecture of CPUs. The link is to the slides
but there’s a video linked in the comments as well.

[https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/understanding-cpu-
microarchit...](https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/understanding-cpu-
microarchitecture-for-performance-ljc)

~~~
rckoepke
This was a fantastic read. I would love anything more like this to share with
students, but either somewhat simpler or to the same level but including more
basic concepts as well. Or something that goes into more detail on the
practical tutorials for how to use various perf-tools.

That isn't a specific request to you by any means! I found the presentation
incredibly interesting. I didn't know Google et. al looped performance
monitoring into the build chain to optimize binary performance. In retrospect
that's an obvious low-hanging fruit but the way different solutions are
architected stokes my fascination.

